# How to get rid of streaks in Hymer Finish



## Deleted member 967 (May 2, 2010)

My 1992 S700 Hymer is suffering from in-grained dirty streaks in the plastic coated ripple finish of the body.

Joan tried to clean them off last week with a Brillo pad and kitchen scourer paste. We can now see black dots through the finish.

She now wants to try to paint over the finish. I think that this cannot be done.

Any advice welcome.

John


----------



## maingate (May 2, 2010)

There were ingrained specks of dirt in my wifes car because she has never washed it from new. I reluctantly did it from time to time.

I got a tip from some forum about using Bathroom Mousse. I got a cheap one from Lidl and with a little elbow grease, got rid of them. It is cheap to buy and worth a go John.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (May 2, 2010)

John Thompson said:


> My 1992 S700 Hymer is suffering from in-grained dirty streaks in the plastic coated ripple finish of the body.
> 
> Joan tried to clean them off last week with a Brillo pad and kitchen scourer paste. We can now see black dots through the finish.
> 
> ...



  Oh deary deary me, what a mistake a de make a!

 Don't know about painting, but hopefully it'll warn others off Joan's valeting ideas.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (May 2, 2010)

maingate said:


> There were ingrained specks of dirt in my wifes car because she has never washed it from new. I reluctantly did it from time to time.
> 
> I got a tip from some forum about using Bathroom Mousse. I got a cheap one from Lidl and with a little elbow grease, got rid of them. It is cheap to buy and worth a go John.



Autoglym Spray cleaner shifts most of it but it is the deep stains that are annoying Joan.  Where the finish has been damaged she is talking about getting paint to cover it over.


----------



## maingate (May 2, 2010)

Have you trie a fine cutting compound?

That should take the top layer of paint off and also any stains.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (May 2, 2010)

maingate said:


> Have you trie a fine cutting compound?
> 
> That should take the top layer of paint off and also any stains.



Its a plastic finish that looks like lots of large dots.  It is not a smooth finish cutting compound would simply cut the top as did the scouring paste leaving the pits still stained and the surface damaged.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (May 3, 2010)

John Thompson said:


> Its a plastic finish that looks like lots of large dots.  It is not a smooth finish cutting compound would simply cut the top as did the scouring paste leaving the pits still stained and the surface damaged.



I have used a proprietry RV cleaning cream and to be fair my results were no better than that obtained by Joan.  The areas are small test areas so they are not obvious to the casual viewer but we now know they are there.

I do not want to do something that would make it obvious that the vehicle had been repainted in patches.  The streaks run from trim or windows down the pannels some from roof level.  We are trying to clean it up before polishing it with a wax polish.

I cannot afford a full repaint.  I saw a firm at the NEC that claimed to be able to resore this type of finish but cannot remember who they were or find them on the net.


----------



## Canalsman (May 3, 2010)

John

I carry a bottle of Turtle Wax Metallic Paint colour restorer in the 'van.

This works very well removing light scratches from the plastic windows, and also on the 'van bodywork.

It's gentle but effective, and removes the black streaks that afflict our vehicles.

I suggest you might try this - if it's gentle enough for the windows, it can only help with your problem.

Chris


----------



## AndyC (May 3, 2010)

We've had a couple of vans with this type of textured finish - never again! They are a right pain to clean, the only stuff I found that was any good at getting rid of ingrained black streaks was something called Clean 123, I had some on trial from the Dutch company who make it, 123 Products: in 3 stappen een schone caravan!, they were going to introduce it into the UK, but never did in the end. They still supply it, but only in Holland as far as I can tell.

Whatever you use on these textured finishes you need to agitate with something like a nylon scrubbing brush in order to get into all the little depressions.

AndyC


----------



## n8rbos (May 3, 2010)

this will get all ya black streaks etc of ya vans no problem:-

TECH KLEEN made in manchester phone....0161 767 8219  to find where they sell it! the young lad who valeted the missus's car used it on my van which i'd got oil hand marks over it and oil down the front and ingrained dirt.i couldn't believe when he put a capful of this stuff(no more he said!!!!!!)in his bucket and soaped my van up after soaking with jet wash,and i could literally see the dirt and oil and also black streaks off gutters etc just lift off the paintwork. no idea how much it costs but well worth w.e.


----------



## Mr B (May 12, 2010)

Hi John,
    My Highwayman has this type of dimple finish and I use Autoglum Engine cleaner and a washing up brush, works a dream then I give the old girl a coat of Autoglum High resin polish and top off with a rinse of Fenwicks Bobby Dazler.
Chris


----------



## Deleted member 967 (May 13, 2010)

Mr B said:


> Hi John,
> My Highwayman has this type of dimple finish and I use Autoglum Engine cleaner and a washing up brush, works a dream then I give the old girl a coat of Autoglum High resin polish and top off with a rinse of Fenwicks Bobby Dazler.
> Chris



Thank you for that.  We tried the Autoglym spray cleaner.  We will give your method a try when we find some Autoglym Engine Cleaner.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 13, 2010)

most products that clean bathrooms or kitchens work just as good at cleaning muck and stains  off vans and they dont cost an arm and a leg like so called specialised products my van gets washed with river water, washing up liquid and gets pound shop polish on it if i get stains and bugs on it i use mr muscle kitchen cleaner but i havent had many black streaks for a couple of years now as i clean the roof twice a year .in my opinion expensive cleaning products are little or no better than every day house hold cleaners unless you realy belive the more you spend the better a thing is p.s if you have fancy hard to clean finishes on your vans use a softish hand brush to work the cleaner in leave a while then wash of


----------



## boltonlad (May 13, 2010)

Hi Tech Kleen is made by:

Address:
Astral Chemical Solutions Limited
PO Box 250
Whitefield
Manchester
M45 8XQ

Freephone: 0800 975 6677
Tel: 0161 767 8219
Fax: 0161 796 2003

The stuff comes in a 5 ltre bottle.

Sounds really good, thanks for the tip.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (May 13, 2010)

Mr B said:


> Hi John,
> My Highwayman has this type of dimple finish and I use Autoglum Engine cleaner and a washing up brush, works a dream then I give the old girl a coat of Autoglum High resin polish and top off with a rinse of Fenwicks Bobby Dazler.
> Chris



Freudian or just a mistook?


----------



## Mr B (May 14, 2010)

AutoglYm, just cleaned my glasses with it so that I hit the right key.


----------



## hairydog (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply, but late's better than never!

The dark streaks can be a swine to get off with cleaners, but they come off really easily if you spray with WD40, wait a moment, then wipe with a cloth. You'll then have to clean and polish it, but it gets the streaks (and tar spots) off easily.

Hairdressers also use it to remove chewing gum from children's hair!


----------



## David & Ann (Sep 4, 2010)

John Thompson said:


> My 1992 S700 Hymer is suffering from in-grained dirty streaks in the plastic coated ripple finish of the body.
> 
> Joan tried to clean them off last week with a Brillo pad and kitchen scourer paste. We can now see black dots through the finish.
> 
> ...



Hi John,

Go to Lidl, Aldi or Penny (German shops) and buy a plastic bottle of SCHEUER MILCH. It is in a yellow plastic bottle with a green cap. Squeeze onto a cloth and rub gently onto the marks or spots, it will vanish immediately. Remember to wipe over immediately with clean water. It cost 89 cents.
David


----------



## skypilote (Sep 5, 2010)

*Painting*

I have just purchase s Pilote MH with with some similar paint damage, I had some paint mixed at a local auto paint supplier I used the fuel cap as a paint sample. They supplied some paint in an spray can and some in a pot ( cost around £28 ), I tried both but got the best results by brushing thinned paint . I used cellulose paint which is evil stuff but using this method dries in half a minute  so had no trouble with flys etc. The finish  was very good you cannot see its been painted, it would not work well on smooth panels, but works well on coated textured aluminium.


----------



## chesterfield hooligan (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi when I was windsurfing I used Jiff to get the black oily streak's of the board


----------



## Tbear (Jan 12, 2011)

If that lot has not shifted the marks and or the paint of your van you could try Nu Clear by New Stock Tel 01642 606011. Its what the double glazing pros use to shift marks.


----------

